# So where in NZ do you live?



## Rosieprimrose (May 9, 2014)

Just thought I would start a general discussion, where do live in NZ and is it what you expected from that place? Thought it might be helpful to others reading this forum.
As some of you know, I am from Wellington, living overseas ATM and relocating to Napier soon. 
Although I love Wellington as a city, I feel in need of a new adventure, so, the sunshine and apple trees of the Hawkes Bay is for me.
I read all the time on forums that people are surprised by the high cost of living in Wellington city, its the capital of New Zealand after all, personally I think its got to be one of the most liveable capital cities of the world. Sure, the weather can be a little less than perfect and yes I have been in Lampton Quay when the army put up ropes for people to hang on to in high winds, but those perfect days, when the harbour shines more than make up for that.
During my time in Wellington I have lived in the suburbs of Island Bay, Melrose, Hataitai, Kingston, Newtown and Lower Hutt and love them all, for different reasons. I think the public transport is OK, the city sure has a positive vibe about it, even if the shopping is a bit on the dull side, however the city scores a ten out of ten on my coffee scale, never had a bad coffee in the place!


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

Currently in Wellington. Been here 2.5 years. Lived in Woburn (really nice), Churton Park (nice but just a big new subdivision) and at the moment Tawa (really nice since were high on the hillside overlooking the town and the valley).
Wellington hasn't completely lived up to our expectations but not far off - we didn't think it would be as windy as it is and we expected the coastal areas or more specifically the beaches to be better. The city itself, public transport, housing etc is what we expected, however the cost of living has proved to be around 10/15% higher than what we thought it would be. Really like Wellington. It has been a great experience, BUT we're off to pastures new.
Moving up to Bethlehem, Tauranga in November as the weather is much better, cost of living is lower, lots more options for places to go - North, West, East, South. In Wellington all you can do is travel North unless you have money to burn crossing the "Crook Straight".... sorry the Cook Straight. The ferry owners are the crooks!!!


----------



## Rosieprimrose (May 9, 2014)

Good luck with Bethlehem, only been there on a visit and loved it. Yes agree with the beaches, interesting fact you may not know, the sand on the beach at Oriental Bay was imported from England. If you look carefully at those grains of sand, you see little clear bits of plastic stuff, also from England, the place where the sand came from was close to a factory!!!!!!!!!


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

Rosieprimrose said:


> Good luck with Bethlehem, only been there on a visit and loved it. Yes agree with the beaches, interesting fact you may not know, the sand on the beach at Oriental Bay was imported from England. If you look carefully at those grains of sand, you see little clear bits of plastic stuff, also from England, the place where the sand came from was close to a factory!!!!!!!!!


Cheers.
Things are just about starting to fall into place for the move. Still loads to do of course.
We're actually going there to be near Mount Maunganui. Absolutely love it there but couldn't live there as I'm sure the tourist traffic etc would get to us and you don't get much land with any property there.
Since I'll be working and commuting to/from a place near Hamilton Airport I need to be as close as possible to the Kaimai's and the State Highway, so Bethlehem is about the closest I can be and still be in a really nice area for everything we want and need.
From there it's around 50 mins drive to my office at shift times (not peak traffic) and the Mount is 15 mins. So looking forward to it.
Yes we know about the 'sand' at Oriental Bay although it's more pulverised shell than sand. Would rather spend time at Scorching Bay or Plimmerton Bay but the sea is freezing Brrrrr!!!
Can't wait for East Coast beaches and the Pacific.


----------

